# roof shingles over or under gutter hangers?



## craigwc (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in the process of having my roof reshingled. The roofer has removed the old shingles but left the gutter hangers, which were nailed through the top of the shingles, in place. The hangers are called Roof Rafter Tail Rod & Nut Gutter Hangers. It's the type that's designed to be nailed down through the shingles. Yesterday he began laying ice and water shield over the hangers. This has left a noticeable gap on either side of the hangers and I can easily see that the ice and water shield is not laying flat against the roof plywood on either side of the hangers. My concern is that it never will, and water will work it's way up the roof from ice dams that occur every winter. Am I right? Should I ask him to pull up the ice and water, removed the gutter hangers and install them over the shingles?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hangers that are attached on top of the shingles
Sounds like a sure way for a roof leak to me.
Got a picture?
I've seen the type that mount on the roof but there installed under the shingle not on top of them.
Trouble posting a picture? Pick one of these and cut and paste which one you have.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=gutter+hanger+types&qpvt=gutter+hanger+types&FORM=IGRE


----------



## craigwc (Oct 9, 2012)

This is the type of hanger I have:


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Not used to that style


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's suppost to be attached under the shingle not on top of them.


----------



## craigwc (Oct 9, 2012)

And under the ice and water shield too? Just can't see how the shield will adhere flat to the plywood with that round gutter hanger holding it up.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it was my job I would have removed the gutters, layed down the Storm and Ice Installed the gutter, sealed over the fastners with silicone then shingled over the brackets.
I'm sure some of the full time roofers will be along sometime.
We only did about 10 roofs a year, most on 100 plus year old houses. Lots of them had that style gutter hanger and I've never had a call back about a leak.


----------

